# Intel Pro-Set Wireless won't work



## elitentity (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I ended some processes (the event logger and something else) when the built-in software for my intel wireless nic froze. Then, I restarted them. Upon restarting, all my profiles were gone and there was this weird problem. I reentered the wep encryption password and it said I connected fine

I can not connect to the internet or even my router. If I set tcpip to use dhcp, I won't get assigned an address. If I assign a static ip, I can ping the address, but not the router or any other computers on the network. It's not a DNS problem either, I think.

My router ip is a default d-link one: 192.168.0.1. Ping doesn't respond. Using another computer, I looked at the logs in the router and they showed my MAC address connecting but no ip assigned from dhcp.

If it helps, I can connect fine through Ubuntu Edgy, as I am doing so now. I think that means it has something to do with the software on Windows XP. Maybe something got corrupted.

What should I do to fix this?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try the easy fix first. :smile:

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## elitentity (Mar 7, 2007)

The easy fix didn't work. What's next?


If all else fails, I'll try system restore.


----------



## elitentity (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a 169.256.x.x address when I used dhcp, which means it couldn't get a proper address. I think it may have something to do with winsock, so I'll try this fix when I get home: http://news.swzone.it/swznews-9826.php

Here's an off-topic question: How come I can't edit my posts?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The commands I gave you were to reset the WINSOCK to installation defaults on XP-SP2. I assumed you are running SP2, are you not?

Do *not* run the WINSOCK repair that's floating around the web on a machine running SP2, the registry entries are very different, and that will only do more damage.


----------



## elitentity (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes I am running SP2. Well, system restore didn't fix my problem either. However, I can connect to my neighbor's unsecure network without any problems and ping his router and use the internet. I have no idea why. 

Could it be that my router is blocking my computer somehow? Could starting the network from scratch again help? I'll do that as a last resort.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you enable MAC filtering on your network? Personally, I'd reset the router to factory defaults, reset my wireless client, and get it running without encryption. Then add in the encryption as a separate step.


----------



## elitentity (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot, it worked! :grin: 

I reset the client first, but that didn't work. I was apprehensive about resetting the router back to factory default, but it only took 20 minutes to set everything back, including port forwarding.

Bugs like these seem to be annoyingly inexplicable.

Thanks again! Who knew it would be so simple.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's why we're here. It's always simple after the fact. :grin:


----------

